# 9 Photos from 9 months in Asia



## Wabusk (Aug 22, 2010)

I just returned from 9 months of backpacking around Asia and came back with a hard drive full of photos. Been continually going through the massive amounts and picked out a bunch to share on here with you guys. I hope you enjoy...all were taken in places I found very special to me on my trip.

Even though photography was never the main reason for my traveling..it has become an inseparable part of my life and I hope to continually grow as a photographer so let loose your criticism and advice please.


1) Lhasa, Tibet





2) Good Morning Ganges




3) Rice Fields Sulawesi, Indonesia




4) Monks in a Window, Myanmar




5) The Mighty Taj




6) The Head Hunter Kalinga, Philippines




7) Fishing at Dawn Inle Lake, Myanmar




8) Dani men, Papua Indonesia




9) Prayers Varansi, India




If you enjoyed these feel free to check out my travel blog full of stories and photos at Around The World On A Toilet ?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 22, 2010)

Very cool series.

If I had to pick a favorite, I think it would be #2.


----------



## Jay30 (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW!! Nice job.


----------



## Cam_Assassin (Aug 22, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 22, 2010)

Wabusk, welcome to ThePhotoForum.
Beautiful series. Very good photography. They all show that you definitely know what you are doing when you're using your camera. You have obviously moved "Beyond the Basic" already, however, that section is a discussion only section, so I moved your photos into the General Gallery, ok?


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 22, 2010)

These are all very nice. Great work!


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 22, 2010)

I really like #4 & #6
If I was forced to pick just one, it would be #6


I really would like to see more of your journey.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 22, 2010)

3 & 6 are my favorite.  Very nice images!  Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, I looked at your blog - lot's of great stuff.

:thumbup:


----------



## carvinrocks2 (Aug 22, 2010)

Amazing Photos!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 22, 2010)

Where is Bali?  Sulawesi is where my parents are from!  Nice shots!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 22, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Where is Bali?


File:IndonesiaBali.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It's the green one.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 22, 2010)

dude.. i know where Bali is LOL.  Asking him where the picture in Bali


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh...OK, lol.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2010)

Wonderful photographs. Really nice travel photos!


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 23, 2010)

these are Excellent. Love #3 and 7


----------



## iAstonish (Aug 23, 2010)

Great series. Number 6 is great, but "Monks in  a window" really stands out too me.


----------



## cigrainger (Aug 23, 2010)

I love these. #6 is the standout here to me. That kind of light is usually only possible in a studio! What camera/lens did you use for these?


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Aug 23, 2010)

my favorites are 4,6,& 7. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## ranmyaku (Aug 23, 2010)

2 and 4 are fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 24, 2010)

Definitely a group of winners there.  You have dynamic vision.

Monks in a window is EPIC.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, awesome job on them. My favorites are #4 & 6


----------



## Wabusk (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW. Thanks to all for the positive comments and feedback. For those who asked, most of the photos were with a nikon D90 and my favourite lens a 35mm 1.8 prime. Thanks for looking!


----------



## robitussin217 (Aug 30, 2010)

#9! Using depth of field to reinforce the theme of prayer/meditation...very cool. The colorful yellow robe helps, too. He is so set apart from the drab, hazy background. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CWyatt (Aug 31, 2010)

Definitely #4 for me. But a very well-executed series. Nice.


----------

